

Stanford students create and market $25 hospital incubator for 3rd world - ALee
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_14977914?source=most_emailed&nclick_check=1

======
vaidhy
Why is it only for the 3rd world? Wouldn't something like this be useful for
all hospitals, all over? I can think of this being used so that mothers with
pre-mature babies can keep the baby at their home instead of paying huge
hospital fees, esp. in US.

